# Any predictions on HR24 availability?



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

I plan on picking up an HR 24 as soon as they are available at a store (Best Buy, Costco, etc). 

Any thoughts on when I can expect to see the HR 24 in stores?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Some are saying next month is the release of MRV nationally, so probably real soon after that


----------



## perilous (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry...just catching up...what will 24 options be? Prices?? Appears not easily available through D*TV???


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

we don't know yet. DirecTV has not made any of their recent/current generation HR units model selectable by subscribers. We do not know how they will handle the 24, either as just another model in the random what-will-you-get lease pool, or not.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I would guess early summer, but it's just a guess. I have absolutely no information to back that up.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

perilous said:


> Sorry...just catching up...what will 24 options be? Prices?? Appears not easily available through D*TV???


The HR24 hasn't even been officially released yet, though they are being installed in 4 test markets as part of MRV testing. I'm sure that production is just starting to ramp up.

I would expect HR24s to be pretty widely available in about 2-3 months, but I also expect that DirecTV will continue the current practice of using whatever they have on hand rather than allowing specific models to be ordered/requested. One of the key points to the lease program was reusing receivers, and that isn't going to stop just because they integrated DECA into the 24's. You're going to see plenty of customers who order an MRV install get older models with DECA adapters.

Expecting anything else is just fooling yourself, IMO.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

vegasnv said:


> I plan on picking up an HR 24 as soon as they are available at a store (Best Buy, Costco, etc).


Judging from past history, I would predict the HR24 will be available from online retailers before they show up at B&M retailers. The HR23 was available at some online retailers, but I never saw one at a Best Buy.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> The HR23 was available at some online retailers, but I never saw one at a Best Buy.


Which was odd because BB used to seem to want the "newest" receivers. They could not get the orignal HR21 in fast enought to replace the as we now know superior HR20. The then the 22's came out and the 21's were gone. But they seem to have had the 22's for a while and never got the 23's.

Maybe the 24's will be different.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If I had to make a guess, the pre-24s will probably not be in production much longer .. In fact, it's entirely possible that the production line has already been stopped .. That being said, this comment is purely a guess on my part.

I simply cannot see why DIRECTV wouldn't want to go all-24s at this point .. It will be somewhat in flux as the existing inventory of both new and refurb units is decreased. So, your mileage may vary over the next several months.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

My guess is in the next few months as stores run out of the current HR2x receivers they will get stocked with the HR24s.

But I do not see Best Buy running through their stock that fast, so it might be awhile before your store has to restock depending on how fast they move receivers.

As far as direct from DirecTV? I am with Doug. But keep in mind some like the HR20s have been out of production for quite awhile now and people still get one every now and then. It will take awhile for channels to run through their current stock.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

The installer who wired DECA in my house said all he is getting at this time is HR24s.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> If I had to make a guess, the pre-24s will probably not be in production much longer .. In fact, it's entirely possible that the production line has already been stopped .. That being said, this comment is purely a guess on my part.
> 
> I simply cannot see why DIRECTV wouldn't want to go all-24s at this point .. It will be somewhat in flux as the existing inventory of both new and refurb units is decreased. So, your mileage may vary over the next several months.


You know that they are gonna ride those old ones until they just simply fall apart during shipping...


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Solid Signal emailed me back last week saying H24s in mid May, and no sign yet in their system of when HR24s might come in


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I simply cannot see why DIRECTV wouldn't want to go all-24s at this point .. It will be somewhat in flux as the existing inventory of both new and refurb units is decreased.


DirecTV has at least 20 MILLION HR2x's out there already, and over a million customers cancel for one reason or another each quarter. That's a LOT of leased receivers coming through the refurb process that are going to go right back out.  While I doubt that DirecTV is going to continue *manufacturing* anything but HR24s going forward, they're going to be re-deploying all of those older HD-DVRs for a long time to come.

For the last two years or so, more than half of the HD-DVRs we get to install are refurbs. I'd say we only get new ones between 30-40% of the time. I don't see those percentages changing much once the HR24 is released. Heck, we still get HR20s to install from time to time.

Of course, attrition will eventually reduce the number of the older models available, but it will be YEARS before the HR20-23 models are no longer redeployed.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

vegasnv said:


> I plan on picking up an HR 24 as soon as they are available at a store (Best Buy, Costco, etc).
> 
> Any thoughts on when I can expect to see the HR 24 in stores?


I dont know about the stores, but according to Ken in the Customer Advocacy Group at DirecTv, they will be available for lease OR purchase from front line CSRs beginning in Mid May. He did not have a price yet.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> DirecTV has at least 20 MILLION HR2x's out there already, and over a million customers cancel for one reason or another each quarter. That's a LOT of leased receivers coming through the refurb process that are going to go right back out. While I doubt that DirecTV is going to continue *manufacturing* anything but HR24s going forward, they're going to be re-deploying all of those older HD-DVRs for a long time to come.
> 
> For the last two years or so, more than half of the HD-DVRs we get to install are refurbs. I'd say we only get new ones between 30-40% of the time. I don't see those percentages changing much once the HR24 is released. Heck, we still get HR20s to install from time to time.
> 
> Of course, attrition will eventually reduce the number of the older models available, but it will be YEARS before the HR20-23 models are no longer redeployed.


I can see why you would say that but do you think it would be more likely simple receiver replacements or small home upgrades would get HR20-23's and then all new installations would be HR24's? I even see people with HR20's getting H24's instead of multiple receivers and then DECA upgrades.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Movieman said:


> I can see why you would say that but do you think it would be more likely simple receiver replacements or small home upgrades would get HR20-23's and then all new installations would be HR24's? I even see people with HR20's getting H24's instead of multiple receivers and then DECA upgrades.


Highly unlikely. I don't have the "luxury" of keeping two sets of inventory, one for upgrades and another for new customers. That just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody know if the 24s will have a dedicated Slo-Mo button on the remote?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

The remote is the same, except that it can self-program the TV/AV codes.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Movieman said:


> I can see why you would say that but do you think it would be more likely simple receiver replacements or small home upgrades would get HR20-23's and then all new installations would be HR24's? I even see people with HR20's getting H24's instead of multiple receivers and then DECA upgrades.


It doesn't work that way. Receivers come in once or twice a week. One week you order HD-DVRs and get all new ones. The next week (when nearly all of your old ones are gone), you get nothing but refurbs. That's for a whole DMA or more. And those receivers are all "on a clock", so you have to install the oldest ones, or you'll end up getting charged back full retail for any that expire in your inventory.

Given this system, I can't see the HR24 being treated any differently than past receivers.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd agree that the older HR2x systems will be around for some time, particularly those in peoples homes already. MRV is likely going to trigger a 24 in most cases and additionally, I think it will be easier for folks here to find/get a 24.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I really wish DirecTV had a more robust purchase option program. If I step up to HR24(s) via a retail outlet, I do not want to be at risk for having to step back to an HR21 were I to have a HR24 go bad. As it is now, the only way to ensure you get the replacement model (or later model if your is out of production) you want is to go out and re-supply DirecTV's lease pool on your own dime by getting the model you want via retail, and then sending your other unit back in for them to turn and maybe make another $199 off of.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

tkrandall said:


> I really wish DirecTV had a more robust purchase option program. If I step up to HR24(s) via a retail outlet, I do not want to be at risk for having to step back to an HR21 were I to have a HR24 go bad.


Well, if you buy and Own your own HR24-500 which I do then you put a 2 TB WD20EADS Hard Drive in it and you've got plenty of space and if the drive goes bad you just buy another one and that is what normally goes wrong with these units.

If something else goes wrong with the HR24 I will send it off to a company that can fix things like Bad Power Supply units etc. so I won't have to deal with Directv's replacing my unit for something less than an HR24-500.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

richierich said:


> Well, if you buy and Own your own HR24-500 which I do then you put a 2 TB WD20EADS Hard Drive in it.


Which is exactly what I plan to do, just as soon as DirecTv comes up with a price. So far, they dont even know what its going to cost yet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I found one on Ebay.com and bought it so I could Own it and replace the Internal Hard Drive without recriminations and I just love it. I bought it from a Directv Employee and since they Own their DVRs I now Own it when I buy it from one of them.

Keep on checking Ebay.com for HR24-100 or HR24-500, etc. to see if any are available!!!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> If I had to make a guess, the pre-24s will probably not be in production much longer .. In fact, it's entirely possible that the production line has already been stopped .. That being said, this comment is purely a guess on my part.
> 
> I simply cannot see why DIRECTV wouldn't want to go all-24s at this point .. It will be somewhat in flux as the existing inventory of both new and refurb units is decreased. So, your mileage may vary over the next several months.


I would second this and even go so far as to say that HR24's would be treated differently in the system as well. We won't know until the first one goes bad that someone reports on here but given the issue of having to then ship a deca, and walk a customer through the installation if they had MRV I can see it being cheaper to just ship HR 24 for HR 24. That also means that they probably won't be available for normal upgrades and held onto solely for orders that have MRV for a very long time.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

richierich said:


> Keep on checking Ebay.com for HR24-100 or HR25-500, etc. to see if any are available!!!


Hope this was a typo.. HR25 is probably barely concieved in R&D still, if D* has even gotten that far...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

xmetalx said:


> Hope this was a typo.. HR25 is probably barely concieved in R&D still, if D* has even gotten that far...


I noticed on eBay the related searched to HR24 is HR25 :grin:


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I'll have to look the owning options then. I had not thought about there being a ownership path vie employess on EBAY. Plus DirecTV might sell them outright with this model some are saying here?


----------



## r028806 (Mar 12, 2010)

:lol: Its very, very unlikely that H24, HR24 will be made available at retail since they are earmarked for HSP installation for MRV / SWM installs only. :nono:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

r028806 said:


> :lol: Its very, very unlikely that H24, HR24 will be made available at retail since they are earmarked for HSP installation for MRV / SWM installs only. :nono:


Source?


----------



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

r028806 said:


> :lol: Its very, very unlikely that H24, HR24 will be made available at retail since they are earmarked for HSP installation for MRV / SWM installs only. :nono:


I hope you are wrong and it's available at Best Buy, Costco or somewhere soon. I've been waiting for a faster DVR since I got my HR-21 almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

That's odd I was replying to another thread and it put it here. Wonder if that was a cookie issue.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

xmetalx said:


> Hope this was a typo.. HR25 is probably barely concieved in R&D still, if D* has even gotten that far...


Yes that was a Typo!!! Damn those Old Clumsy Fingers!!! :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

r028806 said:


> :lol: Its very, very unlikely that H24, HR24 will be made available at retail since they are earmarked for HSP installation for MRV / SWM installs only. :nono:


Good. Then when I order an HD-DVR, they can either keep sending them out, or keep sending techs out, 5, 6, 7, 8 times, until I wind up with an HR24.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

kevinturcotte said:


> Good. Then when I order an HD-DVR, they can either keep sending them out, or keep sending techs out, 5, 6, 7, 8 times, until I wind up with an HR24.


If they get tagged MRV upgrade only then you better be ordering MRV as well.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Just because they may be marked for MRV upgrades only does not mean they are the only unit compatible, and therefore will be issued, for MRV upgrades.


----------



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

r028806 said:


> :lol: Its very, very unlikely that H24, HR24 will be made available at retail since they are earmarked for HSP installation for MRV / SWM installs only. :nono:


I would think they are no longer building any model older than an HR 24, so at some point, after all the new HR23's are sold they will then have the HR24 in the stores. 
The sooner, the better.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in the camp that thinks that the 24 models will be strictly used for new customer installs, and HD upgrades if MRV is selected before the install. This will make it much easier for installers as they don't have to mess with DECA adapters all over the place.

For existing HD customers you will continue to get older H21, H23, HR20 - HR23 models.

I would bet that the 24 models are the only receivers in production right now (I would even go so far as to guess that they are no longer producing SD equipment at all). They will rely on refurb SD equipment and HD equipment for all exisitng customers until they run out.

I think very soon we may see all new customer installs being done with SWM and H24/HR24s only. Deca broadband adapters will only be installed if MRV is ordered beforehand, and will require MRV to be active on the account as long as the account is open.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm in the camp that thinks that the 24 models will be strictly used for new customer installs, and HD upgrades if MRV is selected before the install. This will make it much easier for installers as they don't have to mess with DECA adapters all over the place.


That sounds completely logical, but it just isn't the reality. DirecTV doesn't have systems in place to track inventory on that level, and any changes to that will be slow in coming. And, honestly, they don't give a whole lot of concern whether or not something is easier for the installer, as ANY installer who has been around more than a month or two can tell you.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I was under the impression that in the test areas right now when a new customer sets up and appointment the system builds that order using SWM, and HR24/H24s. That equipment is then sent out for that build, and is not supposed to be used for other installs. I believe the techs have been told to only use the 24 models on jobs that have them in the builds. To me that sounds like they must have changes something with how the system works.

I thought I read that on here, but maybe not. And you would definitely know more than me, so I guess I'm not sure.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm in the camp that thinks that the 24 models will be strictly used for new customer installs, and HD upgrades if MRV is selected before the install. This will make it much easier for installers as they don't have to mess with DECA adapters all over the place.
> 
> For existing HD customers you will continue to get older H21, H23, HR20 - HR23 models.
> 
> ...


You'd be wrong on every single one of your assumptions.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I was under the impression that in the test areas right now when a new customer sets up and appointment the system builds that order using SWM, and HR24/H24s. That equipment is then sent out for that build, and is not supposed to be used for other installs. I believe the techs have been told to only use the 24 models on jobs that have them in the builds. To me that sounds like they must have changes something with how the system works.


That's being done manually and just in these specific 4 test markets, and it creates a ton of extra work and hassle, since the system isn't designed to deal with it. But that type of thing is common for "beta testing", which is essentially what is happening on those markets.

Once MRV is officially rolled out, that will end, I assure you. I've been through lots of rollouts over the years, and so has RobertE and several other techs who are all saying the same thing I am.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

r028806 said:


> :lol: Its very, very unlikely that H24, HR24 will be made available at retail since they are earmarked for HSP installation for MRV / SWM installs only. :nono:


This is not correct as the H24 is already listed for pre-order at Solid Signal:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...abled-Receiver-(H24)&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> This is not correct as the H24 is already listed for pre-order at Solid Signal:
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...abled-Receiver-(H24)&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=


Will they actually get any in stock though? (Not saying everybody isn't going to have access to 24 receivers, but this isn't actual proof until they actually have some to ship).


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> Will they actually get any in stock though? (Not saying everybody isn't going to have access to 24 receivers, but this isn't actual proof until they actually have some to ship).


I guess you can come up with a conspiracy theory about almost anything, but I don't think they'd be taking pre-orders if they didn't plan to fill them...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> I guess you can come up with a conspiracy theory about almost anything, but I don't think they'd be taking pre-orders if they didn't plan to fill them...


I've seen companies take pre-orders for products before, and then end up having to cancel the pre-orders because they can't get the product in stock (There's one instance in particular, and I can't think of it, which is driving me NUTS). Not saying that *WILL* happen here.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I've seen companies take pre-orders for products before, and then end up having to cancel the pre-orders because they can't get the product in stock (There's one instance in particular, and I can't think of it, which is driving me NUTS). Not saying that *WILL* happen here.


I don't "think" the generally public is pining for 24's the way DBStalkers are (or like certain other products.) Like I said you can conspire about anything, but this isn't vaporware. They exist, Solid Signal has a good business relationship with D*, and the only question is whether the production line will be able to provide the 24's to Solid Signal when promised. Delays are certainly possible, but I think any betting person would place the odds extremely low that the pre-orders are cancelled entirely.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd guess it will probably be a month or 2 before you can get a HR24 if you are willing to pay for it (Solidsignal etc)

I suspect that we will see all new HD receiver/dvr production transitioning to h/hr24's fairly quickly. I'd guess that the new chipset used is cheaper for DirecTV and the faster is just a nice side benefit. Broadcom has had faster chips available pretty much the entire time so DirecTV could have given us DVR's with faster chips any time they wanted with out having to move to a new supplier/platform. If that assumption is correct they will be moving their production to the new, cheaper, units. Unlike the wideband tuners in the HR23 that just added cost that ended up being unneeded the DECA isn't going to be going away so the integrated cost in a H24/hr24 is going to be cheaper than an add on module for other receiver.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm sure Solid Signal will get HR24s sooner or later. They are a huge retailer with a long-standing relationship with DirecTV, and unlike Best Buy or Costco, they know exactly what it is they've got when they get it, because it's part of their core business, and not just another item on the shelf. DirecTV is fully aware of this.


----------



## funkyp56 (Feb 4, 2008)

Setting up a move, they said I was eligible for a 100 dollar rebate if I got a new receiver. I asked if it would be a HR24-500. They said it would be available on May 1st. 

I cancelled the appointment and will call back then.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Email from Solid Signal I received on April 13:

_The H24s we will have around 05/13 and the HR24s we have no release date or info yet on these receivers.​_


----------



## docderwood (Oct 27, 2006)

Ordered one off a guy on Ebay over the weekend. Called today and said that they weren't going to be in as originally expected and now *might* be available to them Mid-May. 

Bummer.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

I called D* about an unrelated issue and when that was resolved asked if any info about national release of the HR24/H24 and was told May 16th. Given D*'s track record that may or may not happen on the 16th. My confidence is not high.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm holding off upgrading my H20-100 until the HR24 becomes available.


----------



## bananfish (Aug 13, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> I called D* about an unrelated issue and when that was resolved asked if any info about national release of the HR24/H24 and was told May 16th. Given D*'s track record that may or may not happen on the 16th. My confidence is not high.


That seems like an odd date for the national release to me - the 16th is a Sunday.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

flexoffset said:


> I'm holding off upgrading my H20-100 until the HR24 becomes available.


So what's the deal here... I have the HR20-100
and expect that DTV won't send my an HR24 even if I have a problem with my HR20 since I use local OTA.

So, I need to buy an HR24 from a vendor and replace the HR20? What do I do with the HR20? send it back to DTV?

I would also need to buy the AM21 to have the tuners for OTA.

So, how does this work?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bwclark said:


> So what's the deal here... I have the HR20-100
> and expect that DTV won't send my an HR24 even if I have a problem with my HR20 since I use local OTA.
> 
> So, I need to buy an HR24 from a vendor and replace the HR20? What do I do with the HR20? send it back to DTV?
> ...


If your HR20 is leased (nearly all are), after you call to deactivate it Directv will send you a box and pre-paid FedEx label to return it. Once you have a non-HR20 listed on your account you can order the AM21 on the Directv web site or by phone.

I deactivated my HR20 the other day and was surprised to find out that they have it listed as owned (I'll probably keep it as a spare).


----------

